
Learn Coding Without Computers - adityabatura
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/potato-pirates-the-tastiest-coding-card-game/reft/17493735/hackernews
======
tlseah
Interesting & hilarious idea. Would love to give it a try with my students. It
seems like an easy & fun way to start a CS class! Just curious, did you test
it out with any educators and what is the overall response like? We tried a
few games (e.g. code.org, robot turtles) in class but students got bored
pretty quickly as they were mainly directional movements. This seems more
dynamic and engaging. Love to hear more on how it is implemented in classrooms
:)

~~~
adityabatura
Hi, I'm one of the creators of Potato Pirates. The whole motivation behind the
game was to build an offline and interactive platform to introduce programming
concepts which were not trivial and had a real application to computer
science. While developing the game we tested it with multiple audiences such
as elementary, middle school and high school students, teachers, parents and
even tabletop gaming enthusiasts. So far everyone loves it and our data shows
that after just one hour of playing the game players pick up fundamentals of
coding (as mentioned by some of the other comments) which in a traditional
computer science class would take 8 to 10 hours to complete. We do so by
removing syntax and focusing on the universal logic of computer programming
which is not language specific.

------
fendy3d
This game is very addictive. My 7 yo daughter and 9 yo son pester me every day
to play with them. The worst part is that they kept ganging up on me. However,
the best (and very surprising) part is to witness my kids being able to
explain some basic programming concepts when I showed them some Python code
after several play. It's very impressive.

------
nauxaij
This game is really fun and competitive for children and adults to bond while
learning something new. Great purchase!

------
suryaravikumar
Perfect gift for the kids in the family. Fun and learning all in one!

------
agrimsingh
This is crazy!! Need to get this for my next board game night.

------
memempmp
Def worth a buy for the kids

